# Some of my bowls



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a small sample of stuff I've turned let me know what you think!


----------



## Steve Russell (May 3, 2009)

Nice bowls! :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Steve Russell said:


> Nice bowls! :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks steve! I'm 17 and new to turning. I love it tho!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

17? wow you are off to a good start :yes::yes:
keep it up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> 17? wow you are off to a good start :yes::yes:
> keep it up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yup! I am an avid woodworkers!! Thank you Robert!


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Really nice bowls. :thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Real nice work


----------



## Steve Russell (May 3, 2009)

*Is the top photo a Mesquite bowl?*

Hello again,

I started turning when I was 15 years old and I have been hooked ever since. It looks like the top bowl may be made out of Mesquite or perhaps Cherry. Is this correct? Mesquite is my favorite timber to turn, followed by Pecan, Ash and Silver Maple. I can rarely get Cherry, but it's a superb timber as well.

Here is a Honey Mesquite bowl I turned titled "Magnificent Obsession"


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

They look great


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome JJ
Your bowls look a lot like all of the ones we all turned when we were first starting out.
We were happy just to get things round and somewhat smooth...:laughing:
As you turn more you will get the walls and rims thinner and more artful.
Look at Steve's piece he posted.
Look at Richard Raffan's stuff.

You're doing great and keep trying new designs and techniques.
Thanks for posting
Tom


----------



## Steve Russell (May 3, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Welcome JJ
> As you turn more you will get the walls and rims thinner and more artful.
> Look at Steve's piece he posted.
> Look at Richard Raffan's stuff.
> ...


Hello Tom,

Funny how things come full circle... When I last spoke to Richard Raffan at the Provo Symposium, he told me that he was trying to get away from turning so many thin walled bowls and was enjoying experimenting more and more with thick walled bowls. 

I've been doing the same thing on and off for the last few years. That's one of the great things about woodturning, there are so many paths to explore. You can always find something to fire your imagination... Cheers!

P.S. Really good work on your bowls JJ... I did not attempt my first segmented bowl until I was in my 30's... You're off to a great start!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Steve Russell said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> Funny how things come full circle... When I last spoke to Richard Raffan at the Provo Symposium, he told me that he was trying to get away from turning so many thin walled bowls and was enjoying experimenting more and more with thick walled bowls.


Too funny....
How many thin rimmed bowls do ya think he's turned in his career??:laughing:

Thick rim or thin rim it doesn't really matter as long as the shape and function are working together to create a timeless piece.

I learn something new every day from artists like you, Richard and many others who are willing to share so much of your time and experiences in this limitless craft.
Thank you
Tom


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow guys, thanks for everything, this is why I love this craft, so many people care about what your doing. Ill post a picture of a segmented hunny pot I mad. I really like it! Thanks for All the advice guys!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice bowls, and especially for someone just starting to turn. Well done. :thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

I was extremely happy with this piece, reminded me of whinny the pooh! I love it!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice bowls, and especially for someone just starting to turn. Well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks David! I love it!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Please go to page one and check out the hunny pot!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Like the hunny pot. Very young and you make beautiful bowls. Got great skills and talent. Keep turning! Looking forward to more.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

MagGeorge said:


> Like the hunny pot. Very young and you make beautiful bowls. Got great skills and talent. Keep turning! Looking forward to more.


Thank you so much!! Hopefully I can expand on skills and make more elaborate ones as time goes on


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the lines on the first one.... Nice work!


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job! I like the various shapes of the bowls.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Sharing ideas*

Keep up the great work......
Do you have a shop at home?

I apologize for my upside down dome bowl:blink:

My ipad flipped it on me.
....now you're a young 'puter whiz......how do I flip it over?


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

tcleve4911 said:


> Keep up the great work......
> Do you have a shop at home?
> 
> I apologize for my upside down dome bowl:blink:
> ...


That's beautiful!!! No I do not... Well not really I have a radial arm saw miter saw 4 circular saws. 2 belt sanders 5 jig saws. And a band saw... Bought them all at auctions.. Never paid of 15 bucks for anything. And in your library in ur pictures top right corner says edit.. Click on that will bring up a menu hit the arrow looking button until your happy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are very good, and i like the hunny pot lol,, do you have a shop at home or just in school?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

In the first photo, there's a bowl hiding at the back which looks like it's made from spalted wood.

I suspect I might like this best of all the ones you've shown us, do you have a picture where we can see it clearly?

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> In the first photo, there's a bowl hiding at the back which looks like it's made from spalted wood.
> 
> I suspect I might like this best of all the ones you've shown us, do you have a picture where we can see it clearly?
> 
> Nice work :thumbsup:


Yes there is......It's beautiful. However, it's not myn... Another kid turned it.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Ill get a good picture of it Monday... It's defiantly cool


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> Yes there is......It's beautiful. However, it's not myn... Another kid turned it.


Aaaah ... sorry, didn't mean to suggest I prefer somebody else's work over yours :huh:

(He had an unfair advantage starting with spalted wood )


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Aaaah ... sorry, didn't mean to suggest I prefer somebody else's work over yours :huh:
> 
> (He had an unfair advantage starting with spalted wood )


Lol no problem it truly is a beautiful bowl!!


----------



## SGalley (May 12, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> Thanks steve! I'm 17 and new to turning. I love it tho!!


That's when I first did it 29 years later I started again. If you don't have a lathe at home, get your folks to buy you one because you're getting good


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

For 17 years old you are doing great, its all practice practice an more practice, try to get inventive tho an come out of your comfort zone some an you make more bowls. AND YES EXCELLENT WORK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SGalley (May 12, 2013)

SGalley said:


> That's when I first did it 29 years later I started again. If you don't have a lathe at home, get your folks to buy you one because you're getting good


Start by asking them for this
http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/1624/nova _1624.htm

And then tell them you'll settle for this





Tell your parents I apologize


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

SGalley said:


> Start by asking them for this
> http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/1624/nova%20_1624.htm
> 
> And then tell them you'll settle for this
> ...


I can't see the price tag on the first.... I'm guessing around $2500-$3000 it's a beauty, I have been talking to my dad about the 46-460. He wants to get me a lathe, just looking for a good deal on one before we buy a brand new one.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

bigcouger said:


> For 17 years old you are doing great, its all practice practice an more practice, try to get inventive tho an come out of your comfort zone some an you make more bowls. AND YES EXCELLENT WORK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you! Now when you say come out of my comfort zone what exactly do you meen? The shape? Type of wood? Thanks once again!


----------



## SGalley (May 12, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> I can't see the price tag on the first.... I'm guessing around $2500-$3000 it's a beauty, I have been talking to my dad about the 46-460. He wants to get me a lathe, just looking for a good deal on one before we buy a brand new one.


If you find a used 46-460 for a good price that is smooth, jump on it. I love mine


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

SGalley said:


> If you find a used 46-460 for a good price that is smooth, jump on it. I love mine


Is the 12" swing enough? Do you wish it was more?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jjboozel said:


> I can't see the price tag on the first.... I'm guessing around $2500-$3000 it's a beauty, I have been talking to my dad about the 46-460. He wants to get me a lathe, just looking for a good deal on one before we buy a brand new one.


Regular price on the Nova 1624-44 is $1400.

Right now, Woodcraft are selling it for $900 (valid through 5/31/13).

I bought one when they last offered it at this price.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Thank you! Now when you say come out of my comfort zone what exactly do you meen? The shape? Type of wood? Thanks once again!


 
Both look at different designs also google an take look at different shapes


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a lathe with a 12" swing and then upgraded to 15". Extra capacity is well needed.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

bigcouger said:


> Both look at different designs also google an take look at different shapes


I agree with bigcouger, you have done several nice bowls but maybe try a bit different style. he made a real nice urn, try something along that line. or maybe a vase. you have some real talent


----------

